# John Deere 827E light



## Jmbaker3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Can someone tell me if the wiring clip just pulls out or not. Wire broke off and trying to remove clip but can not and afraid to break it. Also, if I get it removed where can I get a new connector? See pics


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

That spade connector should just pull right off.


----------



## Jmbaker3 (Jan 4, 2022)

arienskids said:


> That spade connector should just pull right off.


Yeah…it’s a flag terminal…gonna give it a shot with some needle nose pliers tomorrow… thanks.


----------

